# The Shotgun I plan to buy my wife



## SpykeMaster (Aug 23, 2008)

Curious about your opinions...

I plan to buy my Wife a smoothbore 20g pump for deer hunting. We live in the Catskill region and we can use rifles but most of the areas are mountains and/or thick so the longest shot to be taken might be upto 100 yards in some areas. What choke and slugs or buckshot to use? I have been reading alot on this forum about this question but still confused about chokes/slugs for smoothbore/ and buckshot and ranges on both.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

even though its not what you are planning, im going to reccomend an inexpensive 12g automatic.

guns like the 1187 sportsman can be bought for around 550 new.... at the right place.

she's going to get no more recoil with a 12 auto than with a 20 pump
but the deer are going to take much more of a thrashing.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Can you get buckshot for 20ga?

I would get an 870 20ga. with a rifled slug and use some sabot slugs.

Even with a 12ga I think you wouldn't want to shoot buckshot over 50 yds.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

if the gun is simply for deer hunt i reccomend an h&r 20 ga. ultra slug..they come with a scope base and sling..aheavy barrel ..they are a bit heavy which greatly reduces recoil...they are deadly accurate and come in around 250 bucks...good hunting and always wear a safety harness


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

if you really want a smooth bore 20, I recomend a rifle sighted, slug barrel. If looking for a multi purpose gun, then the most open choke will throw slugs the best. Improved cylinder. I like the Remington slugger, or Winchester Super X slugs.

I agree with some other replies, rifled barrel and sabot slugs. You could even scope it. As far as slugs, I like the Remington Core Lokt Ultra, or Hornady SST. You would have to try several and find the ones that shoot the best.

Just a thought, what about a 35 or 30/30 type rifle instead.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you use the shotgun a lot for birds you can use an IC Choke when shooting a slug!!!!!! :beer:


----------

